# Vulcain du Royaume d'Héraclès



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Little video of training with Ricks FR III dog Vulcain

http://vimeo.com/12512655


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

No go requires log in


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

let's try this one..

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdnekf_vulcain-du-royaume-d-heracles_animals



Mike Scheiber said:


> No go requires log in


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I see you're decoying the dog yourself with camcorder on your head - interesting but ai bit difficult to watch.

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a really nice dog. That is one of the best vids from ARF so far. Craig is rocking it ! ! ! !


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

NICE!!!! I really like that dog!!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He is a really nice dog. That is one of the best vids from ARF so far. Craig is rocking it ! ! ! !


Thanks Jeff, but most of the credit goes to Wade. He ran the helmet cam, and put together the final video. Craig helped him with some material and editing tips, but the rest was all Wade. Jake Brandyberry was running the regular video camera and taking stills at the same time. I really like how Wade put all of this together in the video, where some of the exercises you get to see it from the normal video, and stills, and then from the perspective of the decoy. Sorry, Gillian if this makes it hard to watch, but I think it is pretty cool to watch it from the decoys view. I know it will get better with more practice, and we will be putting together one done like this with Iyla, soon


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok ! I guess great job Wade then !


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> NICE!!!! I really like that dog!!


 Thanks Carol, he's a cool dog. I really like the fact that he passes on his good traits, especially the Bite. Not only the quality of bite, but the love of the bite! And most of his puppies have his off switch!

He's for sale. But after buying Buko, I'm sure you don't have enough left over to buy Vulcain too!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok ! I guess great job Wade then !


Well, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings! Give me a call later, right now I want to get back to watching Germany toy around with Australia.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Not complaining! Looking forward to more videos!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Richard Rutt said:


> He's for sale. But after buying Buko, I'm sure you don't have enough left over to buy Vulcain too!


DAMN!!! LOL....I will settle for a Vulcain pup in the future, whether Little Ash works out for a breeding or not......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

As you can see I am still trying to figure the helmet cam out. Its a neat toy but its hard to position in the right place. Rick and I are in the process of making a mount so we can strap it to the dog. That should be fun. But really you guys should see me with this thing on. I mounted it to a protec wake boarding helmet. I was told that I look like a guy that licks windows...lol


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Great Video!! The Van Halen music goes well with it too! Looks like everyone was having fun 
Gorgeous field as well.

Julie


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool video. I like the intro shots of that beautiful field too. The K9 cam should be a really fun addition as well. Keep it up, Wade! Is that a GoPRO HD helmet cam?? 

Vulcain looks like an awesome dog to play with.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Very cool guys! What happened to the other vid you posted?


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Billy DiSciullo said:


> Very cool guys! What happened to the other vid you posted?


It's in the video Gallery under the title "Wade Cam"


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> right now I want to get back to watching Germany toy around with Australia.


And toy they did.......


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Love the camera work in this video. You did a great job Wade.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty impressive jumping ability for a 6 year old dog with his size that's been through as much work as he has. Must have good hips LOL. 
Wade can you get some face bites on that head cam?
Nice job with the video.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Pretty impressive jumping ability for a 6 year old dog with his size that's been through as much work as he has. Must have good hips LOL.
> Wade can you get some face bites on that head cam?
> Nice job with the video.


Tim, he's afraid, doesn't want to take of the helmet now, he got use to it!:wink:


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Pretty impressive jumping ability for a 6 year old dog with his size that's been through as much work as he has. Must have good hips LOL.


For now he still jumps max on all 3 jumps, I just had his PennHip done when he was 70 months, and his DI was 0.28 on the right and 0.29 on the left with no DJD. But he's been through some tough trials, and I can start to see the change. We'll see how things go in the next year, I wouldn't have a problem retiring him and just playing around with him, he's a really fun dog and easy to live with.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I've decided that the helmet cam footage needs to be slowed down some.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Totally agree...I will play around with it.



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I've decided that the helmet cam footage needs to be slowed down some.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Pretty impressive jumping ability for a 6 year old dog with his size that's been through as much work as he has. Must have good hips LOL.
> Wade can you get some face bites on that head cam?
> Nice job with the video.


Tell me something about this. With a dog with less than good hips but not too critical, it is often said that the problems will occur at around 6 years.

If the dog is HD free, he shouldn't have problems jumping at 6 years, or not? Maybe at 9-10?

On the other hand I heard that Mondio and French Ring dogs are "finished" at 6-7 years.

What's the truth? Don't hold much on hearsay #-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If someone knew the truth, we wouldn't need OFA or Pennhip to take our money now would we ??

Quote: 
On the other hand I heard that Mondio and French Ring dogs are "finished" at 6-7 years.

From who ?? Ulko was 6 in that video I posted of him as the GREATEST GSD ON PLANET EARTH.

I have had dogs that were not the ***** golden middle that by 6 or 7 had seen every form of beating and figured out that they can just do what they want. I also bought some real nice stud dogs because of this sorta thing.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Tell me something about this. With a dog with less than good hips but not too critical, it is often said that the problems will occur at around 6 years.
> 
> If the dog is HD free, he shouldn't have problems jumping at 6 years, or not? Maybe at 9-10?
> 
> ...


I've seen that spine injuries of ring dogs cause more problems for them in their later years than hips. I've had Beauces & Mals with OFA Excellent, Good, Fair and it has always been their back injuries and arthritis that retires...years of being jammed, fallen on, etc.. 

Many times the lower back. A vet told me it's the same lumbar damage that is seen in horses (jumpers) many times. Remember the FRIII jumps are extreme jumps.

I saw a Beauceron FRIII in France 2 years ago that was Dys-D (that's moderate to severe rating) that was retired at 7 years old finally and in that case it was the hips, but his were very bad. 

Love Vulcain.


----------

